# Metamucil with Calcium



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Hi all!I just wanted to see if any others have tried the new Metamucil w/Calcium?I have been using it with my Colestid for a month and I can't believe the difference. I have not had 1 bit of problems with my IBS-D.I would recommend it for the trying.I know LNAPE promotes Calcium and it does work!But due to kidney stones I was not to have the calcium supplements. This doesn't have as much but maybe the little bit of calcium and the fiber is doing great!







Take care!Vamplady


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I have seen a commercial for this and I was wondering if you could post the kind of calcium and the amount. I don't understand if you can take the calcium in Metamucil then why couldn't you take the calcium as a supplement. It seems to me to be the same.Linda


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

The calcium used is calcium carbonate.There is 60 mg. in each capsule. I take 4-5 each day which adds up to about 300mg. daily.I was taking 1200mg. of calcium before. This is when the stones formed.Maybe the fact that the calcium and fiber and the lower dose is okay. I also drink tons of water now. I just don't go over board on the calcium or oxalate type foods.VampladyP.S. You can go to www.metamucil.com and read up on this new pill form.


----------



## 19974 (Apr 3, 2005)

Vamplady: When you formed the stones were you taking supplemental fiber? Just curious.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

No I was not. I was taking Colestid and Calcium.1200 mg. of calcium from Caltrate


----------

